
How Buck's of Woodside Became the 'Cheers' of Silicon Valley (2014) - mathattack
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.techrepublic.com/google-amp/article/how-bucks-of-woodside-became-the-cheers-of-silicon-valley/
======
ChuckMcM
The Hobee's restaurant at 85 and Stevens Creek was a pretty interesting hot
spot in the 90's as well. It was easy to get there and from there back to Sand
Hill Road.

Many times eating breakfast there you would see a booth with some guy sitting
there casually in designer sport wear listening while another guy in an ill
fitting suit was extolling the virtues of some pitch using Harvard Graphics on
a bulky laptop. Now it would be an iPad no doubt but back then it was darn
difficult to carry around a decent multimedia presentation :-).

------
hkmurakami
Shame that Woodside bakery and cafe next door closed.

(Though it’s back in some kind of fancier upscale form under different owners
now?)

~~~
randycupertino
Aww man... sorry to hear Woodside Bakery closed. That place had the best
pastries. Great place to bike ride to and get a treat halfway through your
ride.

------
randycupertino
What?? The Dutch Goose is the Cheers of Silicon Valley. C'mon people, geeze.

------
Scoundreller
non-amp link: [https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-bucks-of-
woodside-b...](https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-bucks-of-woodside-
became-the-cheers-of-silicon-valley/)

------
rmason
Buck's is a pretty nice place and the food is actually quite good. Far better
than SF's deal making hotspot, the Creamery, where parking is also hard to
find.

~~~
drewda
The Creamery is right across the street from Caltrain and MUNI. Why drive?
Plus, a $3 beer on their patio is a fine way to pass the time to wait until
the next train.

~~~
mmt
> Why drive?

Besides the usual arguments against public transit, such as schedule
inflexibility, comfort, and cost[1], there's overall trip time.

Unless your other endpoint is similarly close to a Caltrain "bullet" stop (and
one is taking such a "bullet" train), driving takes less time on a typical day
(and always during any off-peak period).

[1] Primarily for ad-hoc trips, and especially acute for dual-occupancy cars.
For two people, Lawrence Caltrain to the Creamery would cost $19 more by train
than incremental cost of driving. (Ignoring parking costs.. which, if more
than $24.50 near the Creamery would, indeed, wipe out the savings).

------
SQL2219
Picks & shovels.

------
SlipperySlope
I go for a meal every time I visit the valley.

~~~
nwatson
Every Bay Area visit I go back to (a) Shalimar in the Tenderloin and (b)
Nini's Cafe in San Mateo near Burlingame. Former has lost some of its buzz but
latter going strong still and hasn't changed much in 30 years and I saw many
mid peninsula startup folks there through the years.

